# Steel cased ammo in Glock 21.



## OneEternalRound (Oct 6, 2013)

I love my Glock 21. I also love saving money. I love shooting my Glock 21. So a natural solution is to shoot steel cased ammo but I've heard rumors about steel cased ammo being hard on extractors and barrels. Thoughts


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/brass-vs-steel-cased-ammo/#erosion


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

denner said:


> http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/brass-vs-steel-cased-ammo/#erosion


Thanks for supplying that link denner. Good stuff.


----------

